# ســـــــاعد وني .. نقل الصوت والبيانات عن طريق fsk



## 7amada84 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
عندي أسأله كثيره ومساعده أرجوا 
أنتجاوبوني عليها وبسرعه أرجو الرد
أنا طالب بهندسة الإتصالات اخر سنة
ومشروع تخرجي يتكلم عن نقل الصوت والبيانات عن طريق FSK
اريد شرح كامل مع الدوائر والأغراض التي أحتاجها
كذلك اريد البلوك دايقرام للمشروع , انا وبصراحه فتشت كثيرا ولم اجد شي يفيدني
اجوا المساعده
علما أنني سوف اعمل في المشروع كالتالي
جهازين ينقلان البيانات والتي هي رسائل قصير ايSMS
والصوت معاFull Daboulex
كجهاز اللاسلكي بتاع ناس الشرطه بس دا على مدى 80 متر 
ارجوا المساعده:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## نور الدين ثامر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

fskتضمين التردد لاشاره ديجتل نستخدم في المرسل transmiterدائره vcoلتحويل الاشاره من التردد الى amplited,وفي المستلم reciverدائره PLLلتحويل الاشاره من amplitedالى التردد وارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي...


----------



## 7amada84 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا ماكافي ارجوا المساعدة اكثر
اريد جميع الدوائر الخاصة بالمشروع وكذلك شرح وافي كافي لهم وللمشروع وDocoment


----------



## mayora (26 سبتمبر 2009)

my project is voip but using QAM IF you want i will send to you


----------



## 7amada84 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مافي احد يساعدني .................................. انا اريد احد يساعدني


----------



## 7amada84 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

وينك ياجماعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## 7amada84 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

